# Changes in water heater efficiency, sizes



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Not sure is this has been discussed yet, but the U.S. Department of Energy is requiring all manufacturers of water heaters to increase the Energy Factor of heaters, and thus the size. Water heaters manufactured after April 16, 2015 must meet the new EF requirements.

In a nutshell, Bradford White, State, Rheem, A.O.Smith and other water heater manufacturers will add insulation to the water heater jackets to increase the EF rating, and thus add 2" in width and 1-2" in height to the new gas, oil and electric water heaters. Gas tankless water heaters will have standing pilot lights eliminated.

With the larger heaters, in tight spaces or openings, it may mean the plumber will have to install a smaller gallon unit - Thus a 40 gallon in place of a 50 gallon unit.

The biggest change will be for gas water heaters over 55 gallons. They will no longer have natural vents. They will all be power vents.
For electric water heaters over 55 gallons, they will all have a heat pump mechanical system, where ambient temps in the room where they are located will be a factor.

The DOE also wants manufacturers to create "Residential" and "Commercial" heaters.

Here are some charts I saw:


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

These changes are pointless and costly as it pertains to gains. 

What is being done under the scam of environmentalism is a shame. 

Thanks for the heads up on the actual effects. Soon a water heater change out for under a grand will exist nowhere. 

Curious how much the 650.00 installers on here will adjust.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> These changes are pointless and costly as it pertains to gains.
> 
> What is being done under the scam of environmentalism is a shame.
> 
> ...


It takes everything that we knew about installing and servicing water heaters and throw it out the windows :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

In the words of Charlie Greer: Evolve or Die


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The good news is all water heaters currently in inventory, sitting in warehouses can continue to be installed until infinity. The DOE requirements for higher EF ratings is for manufacturers. Water heaters made after April 16, 2015 must meet new EF ratings. We probably have a year left I'm guessing before the new and bigger water heaters filter thru to supply houses.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

my understanding after talking with Rheem and AO Smith is they will do the same thing they did a few years ago and decrease the gallons to keep size constraints in place for condos.


However this is the time to start talking to your customers to install new water heaters "NOW" especially if the warranty of their existing heater is out of warranty. 

We are giving home owners a choice of 6 or 8 year warranty up to 12 years on a new water heater today or they can purchase a hybrid heater at todays prices. A new conventional water heater should give them 10-12 years in our area before they must comply to the standards or they can beat the system today. Either way it is their choice to stay the course, invest in an old style water heater or move to a new hybrid heater. The past 2 weeks 3 people have chosen the hybrid heater at a much higher rate then a 6 year heater. Of course they have more choices than what I have mentioned but that is up to you to figure that out.


If you don't bring it to their attention someone else will ,such as home center and you will lose out once again.


----------

